# مُقام / مَقام



## Cilquiestsuens

Hi to all,
السلام علیکم، 

I was reading a text by al-Imaam al-3'azaalii, and came across the following two sentences.



> فلم أزل أتفكّرفيه و أنا بعدُ على *مَقام* الاختيار



and just a few lines after the above sentence:



> فصارت شهوات الدنيا تجاذبني بسلاسلها على* المُقام*



I was wondering what is the exact difference in meaning between *مَقام* and *مُقام* ?      

Aren't they interchangeable?

Aren't they both اسم مكان of respectively form 1 (قام / يَقوم) and form 4 (أقام / يُقيم) of the root ق- و- م  ?


----------



## Ghabi

Hello. For what it's worth, مُقام is اسم المفعول of أقام, so it should have a larger range of meanings as أقام is a rather versatile verb.


----------



## Arabic Guru

It's alghazali الغزالي not العزالي

Are you sure that you have an arabic version of that book with TASHKEEL?


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Arabic Guru said:


> It's alghazali الغزالي not العزالي
> 
> Are you sure that you have an arabic version of that book with TASHKEEL?



I use the following transliteration: 

           3' = غ 
           3 = ع

And yes, the book I have is with tashkeel, hence my question.

 I wasn't able to locate any _mushakkal_ version online and many versions are available! ( the book is المنقذ من الضلال )


----------



## Arabic Guru

I see, I think all three words were مُقام in that text, look at the English version here, and the french one

The three words were:
1- "I reflected on this continuously for a time, while the choice still remained open to me. One day I would form the resolution to quit Baghdad and get rid of these adverse"
2- "Worldly desires were striving to keep me by their chains just where I was, while the voice of faith was calling,"
3- "I took this precaution in case the Caliph and all my friends should oppose my resolve to make my residence in Syria."


It would be better to upload a snapshot of that page (the arabic text)


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Arabic Guru said:


> I see, I think all three words were مُقام in that text, look at the English version here, and the french one
> 
> The three words were:
> 1- "I reflected on this continuously for a time, while the choice still remained open to me. One day I would form the resolution to quit Baghdad and get rid of these adverse"
> 2- "Worldly desires were striving to keep me by their chains just where I was, while the voice of faith was calling,"
> 3- "I took this precaution in case the Caliph and all my friends should oppose my resolve to make my residence in Syria."
> 
> 
> It would be better to upload a snapshot of that page (the arabic text)



بارك الله فيك يا أخي الكريم


I will take a snapshot and show you later.
I myself thought and may still be inclined to think that the Tashkeel suggested in that book was correct for the following reason:

Correct me if I am wrong. 

فلم أزل أتفكّرفيه مدة و أنا بعدُ على *مَقام* الاختيار

Here he literally says: ''I was still 'in a condition' ('position') where I could make a choice'' for that meaning it seemed to me *مَقام* would fit.

In the second one 

فصارت شهوات الدنيا تجاذبني بسلاسلها على* المُقام

*Here I thought it would come from form 4, meaning to stay (as opposed to go), but I was not sure exactly what kind of form was the word : *ismu makaan*; *ismu maf3uul* ?? Is it synonymous with *2iqaamah ?*


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Here is a snapshot. If you zoom in, I think the fat7ah and the Dammah clearly appear.


----------



## Arabic Guru

Cilquiestsuens said:


> I will take a snapshot and show you later.
> I myself thought and may still be inclined to think that the Tashkeel  suggested in that book was correct for the following reason:
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> فلم أزل أتفكّرفيه مدة و أنا بعدُ على *مَقام* الاختيار
> 
> Here he literally says: ''I was still 'in a condition' ('position')  where I could make a choice'' for that meaning it seemed to me *مَقام* would fit.
> 
> In the second one
> 
> فصارت شهوات الدنيا تجاذبني بسلاسلها على* المُقام
> 
> *Here I thought it would come from form 4,  meaning to stay (as opposed to go), but I was not sure exactly what kind  of form was the word : *ismu makaan*; *ismu maf3uul* ?? Is it synonymous with *2iqaamah ?*



This is confusing a little bit, you are right about مَقام and مُقام in the context.

The word مُقام as you said ( location, place to stay or live in )( الْإِقَامَة وَمَوْضِع الْإِقَامَة) (*iqaamah)*

The word مَقام also as you said, have a look a after some lines, he says: *جاوز الأمر حد الاختيار إلى الاضطرار* " the matter ceased to be one of choice and became one of compulsion"
It might be "condition" or "situation"

By the way, what's the name of the "mu7aqqiq" "editor" of the book "


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Arabic Guru said:


> This is confusing a little bit, you are right about مَقام and مُقام in the context.
> 
> The word مُقام as you said ( location, place to stay or live in )( الْإِقَامَة وَمَوْضِع الْإِقَامَة) (*iqaamah)*
> 
> The word مَقام also as you said, have a look a after some lines, he says: *جاوز الأمر حد الاختيار إلى الاضطرار* " the matter ceased to be one of choice and became one of compulsion"
> It might be "condition" or "situation"
> 
> By the way, what's the name of the "mu7aqqiq" "editor" of the book "




Thank you very much for your help Arabic Guru! 

I don't know where the version I have comes from... It is just a poor photocopy.

I have found another version of the same text in the Yale Anthology by Bassam Frangieh (pg. 312)! The first word is vowelized as _*muqaam*_ as well as the second one! (snapshot here below)


----------



## Bakr

> فلم أزل أتفكّرفيه مدة و أنا بعدُ على *مَقام* الاختيار


أظن أن كلمة "مقَام" في هذا "المقَام" صحيحة، والغزالي يستعمل مصطلحات المتصوفة...نوع من التمكن من اللغة والفصاحة والبلاغة


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Bakr said:


> أظن أن كلمة "مقَام" في هذا "المقَام" صحيحة، والغزالي يستعمل مصطلحات المتصوفة...نوع من التمكن من اللغة والفصاحة والبلاغة



نعم هذا من الممكن. إذاً هل تعرف معنىً آخر لكلمة مَقام في المصطلحات المثصوفة؟


----------



## Bakr

Cilquiestsuens said:


> نعم هذا من الممكن. إذاً هل تعرف معنىً آخر لكلمة مَقام في المصطلحات المثصوفة؟



هل تسألني عن كلمة "مقام" لدى المتصوفة؟ انظر في البداية لهذا :ـ
المقام عند الصوفيين هي المحطة أو المستوى في المعرفة عن الذات أو الذات الإلاهية التي يصل إليها المريد في مراحل تدرجه في المراقبة


----------



## abdulwahid

The sufi meaning is clearly not intended here.


----------



## Bakr

لا أتحدث عن المعنى عند الصوفية، بل أتحدث عن أسلوب استعمال الصيغة واستعارتها من ألفاظ الصوفية
على مَقَام
مثل تلك الصيغة عند الفنان الموسيقي الملحن التي يستعيرها من المقامات الموسيقية  
تنويع على مقام
لحن على مقام
حتى لو كان يتحدث عن موضوع بعيد عن الموسيقى


----------



## abdulwahid

I was just saying that in this context it doesnt refere to a spritiual station.


----------



## Bakr

Yes,
 عفوا، لاعليك يا عبد الواحد، معك حق في قول ذلك


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

أشكركم على هذه الإيضاحات الرائعة


----------

